# EULUMDAT, IES, LDT file creator wanted for Dialux modeller



## rgbphil (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a utility to create files in ies/ldt or dialux plugin format for the dialux modeller.

I have the ies_gen3 program by Karba...however it only creates symmetric ies files. I need to model an Optiled 2W Dimmable with 60x10 degree optics.

Any ideas?
Thanks
Phil


----------



## MaartenM (Jan 24, 2012)

You can try QLumEdit on windows , or EulumdatTools (http://www.fold1.com/eulumdattools/) on windows, mac and linux.


----------

